# EMS Tattoos?



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

Who's got an EMS Tattoo? Post pictures...as long as they are not on any naughty parts LOL


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 11, 2008)

Start here and there might be new members that haven't posted their tattoos.

Show me your ink
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8297&highlight=tattoos

My new tattoo- EMS
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5069&highlight=tattoos

And there are several more threads expressing opinions.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn I gotta start using the search feature more often, sorry folks.


----------



## Bosco578 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dobo said:


> Damn I gotta start using the search feature more often, sorry folks.



Best of luck


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't worry, if you forget Kev is the self appointed SearchFeatureGuru. He'll remind you!


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 13, 2008)

Haha... but searching isn't as fun as asking, right


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Don't worry, if you forget Kev is the self appointed SearchFeatureGuru. He'll remind you!


 
*actually, it would appear that whoever decided to bestow that title upon me has taken it away....*

*and i dont care anymore. ive given up. members new and old are free to be as classless and ignorant as they choose to be without interference from the former emtlife csi. i no longer care. aside from a glib remark here and there, ive given up on trying to bring about a modicum of etiquette to this board.*


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> *actually, it would appear that whoever decided to bestow that title upon me has taken it away....*
> 
> *and i dont care anymore. ive given up. members new and old are free to be as classless and ignorant as they choose to be without interference from the former emtlife csi. i no longer care. aside from a glib remark here and there, ive given up on trying to bring about a modicum of etiquette to this board.*




Don't hold back, Kev, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 14, 2008)

*you should know by now, i dont pull any punches. i call em like i see em.*

*hey, did you call me the other night? i just noticed your name in the recent calls list.. *


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> *you should know by now, i dont pull any punches. i call em like i see em.*
> 
> *hey, did you call me the other night? i just noticed your name in the recent calls list.. *



I did. It had been a couple days, wanted to catch up, nothing major. I'll call back tomorrow.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 14, 2008)

*im breathless in anticipation........*


----------



## wbroemts (Dec 14, 2008)

star of life with flames behind it on my left shouder.


----------

